# Thunder Knights - Eagles Lament Changed Plog



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Thunder Knights

So what happened to the Eagles Lament Lethiathan? You may ask, well I decided that I can get BETTER effects and BETTER models by changing the scheme, I shall keep the old pictures up, but after page 4 or 5 it's all new models, the newly christened Thunder Knights, who are also BA Successors.










































Until the Next Marine. 
:victory:

Lethiathan of Eagles Lament 4th Company


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Dude thin your paints down, they look way to thick, its a good start but your missing alot of detail that needs painting and the wash doesnt really work, but i like the colour scheme.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I know im missing detail, I just wanted to knock a marine up quickly.

And i don't thin paints, its a waste of paint as it usually dries way to quickly


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

You dont need to take it out the pot, just put a few drops of water in the pot and shake it about, its now thinned and wont dry out.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Ahh ok, I will try this then, does it work with foundation, because the white is the new foundation one =-)


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

it should do, as foundation is just a thicker version of the normal paint. but test it first to make sure.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

ok will do

edit: test model will be up...errr soon.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok so i painted the left leg white, thoughts? I used 5 or 6 layers of ceramite white (Base one) watered down with 4 large drops of water. Is it enough?


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Also Time for the Fluff



> The Eagles Lament were formed in one of the darkest times in the imperium. Both the Eagles Sanguine and the Lamenters were sent on a pentient crusade right into the heart of a tyranid fleet. The chapters were both trapped on the world of Darknak III where a bastion had been erected. When word reached the Blood Angels of the Lamenters lack of the red thirst they set out on a rescue mission, but the Ultramarines beat them to it, with a message from the high lords of terra. The Lamenters and The Eagles Sanguine were to form the Eagles Lament. This utterly horrified the Blood Angels, as the last hope of their cure was dashed.
> Currently the Eagles Lament are fighting a war against a chaos incursion in the upper segmentum solar, on the world of Tunarlock Prime, A desert world. Contact has been lost and the Eagles are presumed Renegade/Deceased. This is not the case.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

5-6 layers? Of foundation? Christ on a moped I use 5-6 layers of watered down skull white to do white and it comes out fine.

Over a grey undercoat (say Adeptus Battlegrey), you should only need to use 1-2 layers of watered down ceramite white I imagine. Try and get it so it is quite watery.

White it bloody tricky to get right so don't be discouraged, just be patient with it. Putting a badab wash into the recesses really makes white *ping* I find. Otherwise black line it. Thats a much quicker and easier way of doing it - especially for shoulder pads.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

its 5-6 layers watered down over no basecoat (I can't spray well :s) And i will quickly badab black (Lightly over reccesses) The model


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

You speak the Truth! He looks superb


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I think one foundation layer would have worked fine with a badab black wash, then thin layers of skull white over the top leaving the black in the recesses. But yep patience is key


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

ok, i'll show you test model in a while


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok so here we go! Test miniature Fini! (Jump packs will not be done for a very long time)


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Heya, 

Good effort so far, love the colour scheme. As far as the paint goes try undercoating with one thinned down coat of grey and then apply your white. the best thing about foundation paints are that you don't have to put 5 -6 layers on you only need a couple at best. The paint still looks a little thick so just experiment using a pallet rather than just painting straight out of the pot. The paint shouldn't dry before you have finished that layer if you thin it right. Also which brush are you using? 

Hope this helps. 

LTP


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I use GW fine detail for absoloutley everything, bar drybrushing. I will steal my brothers Mechanicus Standard Grey and undercoat before trying a layer if ceramite white, maybe 2, with black in recesses, or badab


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

It might be worth getting a base coat or standard brush too as t gives you better coverage fof the bigger layers and holds paint better. 

Post up the results  and keep up the good work


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

My standards kinda broken at the moment, its all stuck together at one end :S I will try using a mechanicus standard base, I don't use primers because it always turns out a bit odd.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

When I paint white I start with a base coat of grey and layer it up to white. 3 or 4 layers will do it. I tend to go for teh dirty look on my Space Wolves so if the white is still a little bit grey it doesn't matter, in fact it probably looks more realistic. 

I like your paint scheme, though it is pretty ambitious; white and yellow are the two most difficult colours to paint. Couldn't you have picked red for a BA successor?! haha:laugh: would have been much easier 

Good luck

Rev


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I could have picked red, but it would involve buying more paint. So not exactly good for me and I have all the yellow paint already, so may as well use it!

Oh and in other news I have painted my chaplain bar his jump pack. He and his Stormraven will be done soon... Also does anyone know about an old 2nd/3rd ed BA chaplain? Im wondering whether it was a unique mini or just very old


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

If you're painting a lot of white, then it really is a good idea to spray your model with skull white spray paint before doing anything else. It'll give you a smooth white to start with and with also make your yellows more vibrant.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah. I cannot spray mini's. I really Really can't spray mini's. The white is always too heavy or too light. Trust me on this, I would like to, I can never fully cover the mini/paint gets in the corners and forms huge lumps


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Since I haven't told you exactly what I have i will tell you know!#

Captain - 2 Lightning Claws, Jump Pack

Reclusiarch - Jump Pack

Tech Marine - Custom Harness - 1 Gun Servitor (Midget)

2 10 Man Assault Squads, 2 Melta, 2 Plasma, power Fist, Power Sword, Plasma Pistol, Infernus pistol (Between both squads)

1 5 Man Death Company, Power Sword, Thunder Hammer, Power Fist, Plasma Pistol.

1 Death Company Dreadnought, Search Light, Heavy Flamer, Blood Talons

1 Storm Raven Gunship, MM Plasma Cannons

1 Rhino Hunter-Killer

5 Sternguard - Combi-Flamer Combi-Plasma

Edit: does anyone have a Sanguinary Guard jump pack they are willing to trade/sell?


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Right... So I've finished my chaplain and I was wondering, what looks better/is better to paint, Yellow/white or Yellow/Black!

Anyway onto the chaplain. Don't ask what model it is. I have no clue! The jump pack is from my death company. Any red is not finished as I wait to recover my Blood Red from my Gaming club, as I was using it to paint my crimson fists tank and left it there.


----------



## shiftystylin (Mar 24, 2012)

Old skool. Looks good.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

shiftystylin said:


> Old skool. Looks good.


2nd/3rd Ed Old Skool.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That's quite an improvement! It doesn't look like it was even painted by the same person. 

And yeah, that looks like the chaplain that came with the original Death Company box in 2nd ed.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Ahh I knew it was old based on bolter style, but thats very old! They were painted by the same person, my C.F are my best painted army tho


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

My god Im reposting way too much.. Anyway i was wondering your thoughts on switching the scheme to black with red freehand eagle iconography or something like that. Thoughts? You've seen my black and my yellow/white and I was debating the change. Also There may be lightning. =-)


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

So It has been a while, The eagles Lament have been reborn as my Thunder Knights! So here we have my predator, when I finish my OSL on my marines I'll get 2 assaults marines up.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

As promised my 2 Assault marines, I have a third but i'll show them with the whole squad!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice job... I see improvement with each post!

+ rep


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks! All improvement is due to my aquisition of a dry brush and the technique to use it. There's more on my other marines, also does anyone want a lightning tutorial ?


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Here is Squad Vigilance, 1st Assault Squad of the 3rd Company of the Thunder Knights, Under Sargeant Vanalus 
"The first Squad of the Thunder Knights companies always leads the assault, Leaving Utter Devestation in there wake. They are usually led by a veteran sargeant but this is not always the case, However there is always a Master Apothecary with them." The master apothecary is a tiny spoiler =-)


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Now for my captain of the Order, Captain Craken of the 3rd Company!
The braids/eagle shoulder pads were Dark Reaper, Drybrush Thunderhawk Blue, Wash Drakenhof nightshade, The lightning claws will get a tutorial, the cape was Mechrite Red, Drybrush blood red, wash drakenhof nightshade.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Hmm.... I was looking through the new rule book, happened to be on the Blood Angels page, then my mum walked in and went, "Buy Him" on the sanguinor. Here is about 3 hours work on the wing... and thats 1 side.

http://imgur.com/qnwUC


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

The Sanguinors Gold Armour WIP
http://imgur.com/zqJCT


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice work, your painting is definitely getting better, I love the lightning symbol and your captain is very good, my only criticism would be the highlighting on the pred, a bit too much in my opinion mate otherwise keep trucking + rep


----------



## jlaughter001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice work. There was definitely marked improvement from one post to the next. I like the newer color scheme a lot better than the white/yellow, although you could possibly change my mind if you were to pull off the white/yellow as well as you did your chaplain, assaults and captain. I'm with the previous on the highlighting on the tank, and the tank also looks as though the paint got put on really thick, but it might have just been the pictures.

I like the lightning effects, and keep it up! And have rep!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks! There won't be any on the sanguinor unfortunatley, but there will be when i get my second set of 5 marines done, also I can't do much to the predator ATM, I'm going to leave it. Im probably going to add some normal highlighting to my marines, similar to my DC (Pics coming soon, 2/5 done) Heres some more sanguinor updates, His shoulder and wing progress

http://imgur.com/0yksl,y4j2v


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Backpack Finished!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

He has been finished. Now to make my first company "The Sanguinor's Own" to accompany him.
http://imgur.com/CnA6q,UpseJ,FbGtB,MeMFA,KVCDb,PWJqr#0

















































(Sorry for the large pictures, my camera changed settings)


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

W.I.P of My Rhino, Side Highlighting + Freehand Roof
http://imgur.com/Fh9D0,13IIY


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Whilst painting my rhino I decided to try a blue steel type armour on a set of legs to see if it would work well for chapter Vets, Thoughts?
http://imgur.com/BVe3h


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Pretty Much finished the Rhino, Just need to paint the underside, Hope you all like the new highlighting style!

Edit: Remember to add pics before posting *Facepalm*

http://imgur.com/jVRkM,8NC5t,AUbN1,DItex,BN3Ap,7bw4e,HXu5L,fBvm3


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Heres a quick conversion! (Thunderfire/tarantula)

http://imgur.com/cESZB


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

So I was playing with my friends necrons, and decided they looked terrible. So I took one of my brothers necrons and painted it.
http://imgur.com/yYKlV,Ga30a,GyNQO,J8vCf,x6Bc2


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Started the armour on my tacs, new faded style, not sure how well you can see but it's the same way I did my rhino.
Also sorry for the huge pics, my cameras settings have gone poof and I'm not sure why it hasn't fixed when I changed the settings back to what it was... Oh well.

http://imgur.com/p6GEW


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Aaaaaand The finished article, May have fixed pics also!

http://imgur.com/yhKhb,U3fsh,XYdoR,C6VkS


----------



## Glokkss (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice!!! Love the Rhino. Keep it up!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Time for a Fluffy Slightly side tracked update , Here is a Terminator. Yes He looks nothing like the rest of the army. He is a member of the 1st Company of the Holy Sabres, The Emissaries of Light, The Faith-Bearers. The 1st Company send veteran squads to multiple chapters who are fighting near Chaos-Tainted areas to keep faith high. The Symbol on his Shield shows that he is a Light-Bringer, meaning that he has served as a member of the chapter masters honour guard before returning to the 1st Company.

http://imgur.com/YblHX,LKarp,8JVdk,okn7Q,LEs0B#0


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

I like the rhino alot. It's nicely done and has a personalized feel to it because of the freehand.

The Terminator. I think the recess highlighting is too thin and the colour detracts from the white. I'm wondering, do you use a palette at all? Like a piece of tile or one from a local art store? (I got mine for £2 from Hobby Craft). The reason I'm asking is you need to thin those paints; you can do this by putting a blob in a palette and then adding water to it on the tip of a brush till they are thinned a bit: You don't waste paint and if you get a palette like this: Daisy shaped one. You can create little wells of Paint that won't dry quickly or go to waste as much (just wrap them with cling film when your done and you can get 2-3 days out of them.

Also what method are you doing for the whites? Are you undercoating white and then applying white? If you are, I'd say try this instead:

Undercoat Chaos Black.

Go over "white areas" with Ulthwe Grey.

Wash with Nuln Oil / Badab

Layer up with thinned down White Scar.

Before the final coat thin you paints again to the consistency of milk and add one final layer. It will smooth out the white. 

Otherwise, keep up the good work. I like the fact you are expanding your painting into necrons and other chapters. I think this is an excellent way of developing your techniques and you should keep at it!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

The white was Black spray then White spray, and let me put it this way... NEVER AGAIN. EVER. I had the model looking pretty terrible for a week, then using my knife i scraped off the most thick parts and repainted them with my pre-thinned scar white. After this I will use an airbrush instead. I personally like the orange in the recesses, but i could darken it down a bit. And yes I have a pallet... Ish. Old pot lid


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Well I decided to get the first half of my tactical squad painted, so hear they are. The Sargeant, Nilk, where's the armour of a cloud warrior of the chapter, an honour awarded to members for protecting their battle brothers no matter the cost, and Nilk earned the armour on Visnal 3, where the combined forces of Nurgle and Tzeentch pressed upon the chapter, and forced them to retreat from the fighting or be destroyed, however to buy the rest of the army some time, Nilk and his tactical squad stayed behind and manned the heavy weapons defences of the walls that seperated the main city of Visnal from the landing zone of the Thunder Knights. After horrendous fighting the tactical squads abondonded their posts, and retreated to their rhino, bolters blazing, and as they sped away they fired out of the doors to continue to keep the force of chaos at bay. All in all 6 of the 10 in the squad had died, but they had bought enough time for the entire chapter to redeploy their defences at their drop site, and keep the forces of chaos at bay long enough for the Grey Knights and their Strike Cruisers to perform Exterminatus on the world, once the Thunder Knights had been extracted.

http://imgur.com/pvYnC,pD6kt,20LH5,3ArAU,ZxYv4


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Also I'm not going to be able to change the white too much, But I'll change it on the other termis, but I darkened the wash and I wanted to wash to contrast the white and to make it look like it's worn and dirty, but still in places have that pure white sheen.

More pics 
http://imgur.com/SHqKy,RMRtJ,8l5PO,APiI2


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Is your chapter a DA successor chapter? Just wondering as I think if you used bleached bone on the termies it would look better. 

You could undercoat with bleached bone then drybrush with skull white on the raised areas, then brown wash the same as you are doing now.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

No, They're Black Templars Succsessors, and I like them how they are TBH, I will get them painted more thinly in white, just need to get my airbrush. (1 weeks wait so far... shouldn't be long now)

Edit: Also on a side note I've given one of my marines The Mark of the Verdant Land, and honour for purging xenos from worlds prime for habitation... Here he is! 

http://imgur.com/IQQnK


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Honestly your marines look waaaay better than the Terminator, to the point where it looks like a completely different person did each! Your faces in particular are excellent on your marines. I cannot get mine to look that good. 

However, the terminators just look really messy. You don't have any highlighting, and the problem is it's not possible because you've gone with skull white and there is no brighter colour to contrast it to use for highlights!
If you want highlights, start with a white undercoat, ink the armour down in a medium/light tone such as space wolves grey or ice blue. 
Then take this colour, mix it in with the white so it looks significantly lighter, and then paint it on like you would anything else. 
Then all you need to do is use a hard straight highlight of white mixed with a little water to get a crisp edge.
It would look infinitely better. Compare your work to something like this: 










You can see the white highlighting. 

Also, your washing/recess highlighting looks too messy. Someone mentioned it looked too thin, I actually think it looks too thick!

Again, compare it to these recesses: 










They are much crisper and neater. Not really any thicker. 

It's easy to fix though, just make thinner and neater by going over in skull white. 

Hope this is useful.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

so basically, paint the armour white, darken it using a very light colour mixed with white, then highlight plain white?


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Undercoat white. Then ink (you can just heavily water down a colour such as codex grey or SW blue instead of buying inks). Let it dry (it will take a while).
Then take the colour you used to ink - say it's SW Grey - and mix it with white, to make it lighter. Then paint this mix on. The idea here is you are painting a slightly off-whitish colour. 

Since your armour colour is now off-whitish, you can use skull white to paint nice crisp hard line highlights around the edges of the armour. 

Combine this with the washing you do with the recesses and it should look great.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Will Try that, I'll wash down codex grey and paint it onto the armour


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Well i'm sure there are other methods, but for white armour the options are limited if you want to highlight. This method is just dulling down the white very slightly so you can highlight with skull white. 
Good luck!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks, Also as of 2000 views I'm going to strip and paint my old metal dreadnought.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

OK, Here's WIP of the new Improved terminator, just the back of the legs are in semi-okay order, need a little touch up.

http://imgur.com/gFwLQ


----------



## Storm of Iron (Nov 18, 2010)

Straken's_Fist said:


> Well i'm sure there are other methods, but for white armour the options are limited if you want to highlight. This method is just dulling down the white very slightly so you can highlight with skull white.
> Good luck!


http://www.leadlegion.com/2012/03/quick-tutorial-painting-white-armour.html

This is the method I use for white armour which looks pretty good. (Or so I personally think.)

SoI


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm using strackens method for now, which I've posted above, I will try using an airbrush technique which will grant transitional highlights when I pick 1 up.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

They are both similar methods. 

Storm, your tutorial looks good btw! Nice job.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Well Well Well, What do we have here, A newly painted Terminator Eh? (didn't change the bolter for comparison purposes)

http://imgur.com/3DulU,B98Gm,yzXaU,q8NDi


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

What kind of brush are you using Leth?


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

A variety, sometimes Basecoat, Sometimes Standard and for the details fine detail brushes. And my drybrush for all my extensive drybrushing.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

All citadel brushes then?

Maybe try sable brushes. Someone recommended them to me, haven't looked back since. They are cheaper and widely available too.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I like my brushes, But ahh well. Also I was thinking of starting a red scorpions force (due to an influx of cash) so I painted a test mini, with 3 different greys, on the right leg (from your perspective) is a darker grey, on the left leg there is a medium grey, and on the right is a light grey, which of the 3 do you prefer?


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Finito! 

http://imgur.com/ENwf4,BYRhW,mgOa8,N9HQn


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

One thing I like with this plog is that you get better each mini. I like that scheme. I will say you should try add a few more highlights to make things really pop out though.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

This is mk 1 version, what I will do is try to make a natural transition using an airbush for the armour, but keeping edge highlighting lower down also i cba to highlight the arms


----------

